# Next generation Cruze design



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm still confused on why GM didn't bring the hatchback Cruze to the US. I love the look of the hatchback Cruze. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have seen some renderings that make it look like an Impala


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

diesel said:


> I have seen some renderings that make it look like an Impala


I've seen those renderings as well, but they don't seem to jive much with the mule photos. The mule seems to be a hybrid of the Sonic (front) and Malibu (back).

To the OP, there is very little information out there other than speculation regarding the 2nd gen Cruze. 

There have been all sorts of rumors including offering a hatchback version; perhaps either a 1.5L turbo or a 1.6L turbo gas motor; and perhaps a 1.6L diesel (less powerful but more efficient than the 2.0L in the current diesel Cruze).

I have yet to see anything even hinting there might be a manual diesel, unfortunately. In fact, somewhere on here is a slightly older thread (in the Ask GM section maybe?) where the GM rep said there were no plans for a manual diesel Cruze. Granted, if there were, they couldn't release that info on here.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Diesel Cruze is too narrow a segment to split it further with a manual. Impossible to recover costs at this scale. For comparison sake, Chevrolet is rumored to offer a manual in the SS next year for an *upcharge* of a couple thousand dollars.

The EPA may also be a big driver for automatic only in the diesels. Emissions are much easier to calibrate with the computer watching your every move.

Offer a hatch and a heated steering wheel standard, and perhaps my mouth would water a little. But I just took on a five year loan... :disgust: will be keeping the one I have for a while.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Cruze Hatchback headed for America?*



trevor_geiger said:


> I'm still confused on why GM didn't bring the hatchback Cruze to the US. I love the look of the hatchback Cruze.


*Forbes Magazine reports:*

General Motors North America President Mark Reuss wants the automaker to launch a modern-day station wagon, as well as a hatchback version of the Chevrolet Cruze, according to Forbes.

Mark Reuss talked about the holes in GM’s North American lineup over lunch Monday in Detroit, hinting at what might be next in GM’s showrooms. Among vehicles and categories discussed, Mr Reuss specifically addressed the Chevrolet Cruze.

Reuss told Forbes that the decision not to sell a hatchback version of the Chevrolet Cruze in the U.S. was, "a pre-bankruptcy planning mistake." A five-door Chevrolet Cruze is sold in Europe, as well as a wagon version, but not Stateside where it would compete with hatchback versions of the Mazda 3 and Ford Focus. Even without the presence of a hatchback version here, the Chevrolet Cruze sedan is one of GM's most successful vehicles, with 211,862 sold so far this year.

As for the 2015 Chevrolet Cruze, expected to debut next year, Reuss says, "the next-generation will blow you away." Based on Reuss's remarks, it's appears there's a strong possibility a hatchback version of the next-gen Cruze will be sold in America.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

PanJet said:


> I've seen those renderings as well, but they don't seem to jive much with the mule photos. The mule seems to be a hybrid of the Sonic (front) and Malibu (back).
> 
> To the OP, there is very little information out there other than speculation regarding the 2nd gen Cruze.
> 
> ...


Funny, the gmauthority site is hosing ads for the Chrysler 200


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

PanJet said:


> To the OP, there is very little information out there other than speculation regarding the 2nd gen Cruze.
> 
> I have yet to see anything even hinting there might be a manual diesel, unfortunately. In fact, somewhere on here is a slightly older thread (in the Ask GM section maybe?) where the GM rep said there were no plans for a manual diesel Cruze. Granted, if there were, they couldn't release that info on here.


That would suck and kinda reinforce my original concerns that GM is looking at sales of the currently offered version as indicative of true demand for diesel vehicles when it's really not.

Well, I have to remember that despite the recent improvements, this is still the company that killed off the Corvair and Fiero right about the time they were pretty good cars, and I am old enough to have taken my driving test in mom's 66 Corvair ragtop. That was a really good car, except for the **** automatic transmission. Not that it was a bad automatic, it just wasn't a manual.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Chevrolet is rumored to offer a manual in the SS next year for an *upcharge* of a couple thousand dollars.


 GM did the same thing with the 04 to 06 GTO. Automatic was the standard transmission and the 6 speed Tremec Manual was an upcharge - if I recall about $700.


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

I've seen some renderings of the next gen without the camo of the spy photos and it looks pretty good. Good enough for me to wait and see what it actually looks like anyway, it's supposed to release mid 2014 from what I read. That will give more time for the manual transmission question to settle out. 

I'd pay more than $700 to dump an automatic in favor of a manual. GM can either charge me $700 for a manual or not sell me a car, it's their choice. Not that they probably care, haha.


----------



## DrKlahn (Feb 10, 2014)

My daily driver for a little over 3 years was a Cobalt SS with a 5spd manual in it. My wife just would not drive it, so even if a manual was offered in the diesel when I decided to trade I wouldn't have got one. After having the car for a few months I'm still surprised how much I enjoy driving it. I thought I would miss a manual a lot more than I have. Of course it helps that my toy is in the garage is a manual. I guess what I am saying is I wouldn't immediately dismiss the Cruze diesel without taking one for a spin. 

I would love to see Chevy at least offer one. But the reality is that more and more young people just don't seem to be interested in rowing gears anymore. The demand for them just seems to be drying up. Which is a shame. A manual is a more engaging experience and can be a lot of fun. But with today's market I think we'll see less and less manuals out there. I don't thin I would put the chances of the Cruze diesel with it's torque requirements as very high to receive one. Again it would be awesome if it did.

There would probably be more benefit in more gears in an auto for the existing 2.0 platform. I know with the current gearing at least one more gear could be used frequently for highway cruising which would be a nice mileage boost. I could see the car using an 8 spd auto nicely.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Does anyone know if a diesel is a sure thing for gen ll Cruze?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Kinda looks pretty lame to me lol, that interior is just awful....too funky IMO. I really hope I see something nicer. Have you guys seen the 2015 Chevy SS? that's impressive.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Does anyone know if a diesel is a sure thing for gen ll Cruze?


I don't have any doubts. GM is still developing small displacement diesels and I think we'll see them offered in other models besides the Cruze in a few years.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Next Gen Cruze Diesel for North America?*



Tomko said:


> Does anyone know if a diesel is a sure thing for gen ll Cruze?


_*Tomko,*_

I believe it's safe to assume there'll be one or more variants of a diesel-powered next generation Cruze, but that doesn't necessarily mean any of them are a *'sure thing'* to be offered in the North American marketplace ... at least initially.

With GM's recently publicized new family of small displacement petrol-fuelled Ecotec engines near at hand, engines that offer both enhanced fuel efficiency and significantly improved performance, a second generation diesel Cruze may not make a strong and compelling business case for either manufacturer or consumer.

More's the pity if you've got your heart set on a next-generation oil burner, but we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> GM's recently publicized new family of small displacement petrol-fuelled Ecotec engines (are) near at hand, engines that offer both enhanced fuel efficiency and significantly improved performance.


*GM preps more fuel efficient engine family for small cars*



*
Automotive News*
March 19, 2014 - 9:19 am ET -- UPDATED: 3/19/14 12:56 pm ET

DETROIT -- General Motors is creating a family of more fuel efficient small engines that it says will be quieter and more refined than those found in some rival models. The suite of engines will consist of 11 powerplants ranging from a 1.0-liter turbocharged three-cylinder to a 1.5-liter turbocharged inline-four, the company said today.

GM and other automakers are under pressure from consumers and regulators worldwide to hike fuel economy and lower emissions across the board without sacrificing power or performance.

The three-cylinder engine is notable because rival Ford Motor Co. has been selling a highly regarded three-cylinder engine since fall in the Fiesta subcompact. Ford’s three-cylinder engine also will be available in the 2015 Focus compact.

GM did not disclose how much it expects the new engines to boost the fuel efficiency of its small-vehicle lineup.

*Aluminum blocks, heads*

GM’s new engines, unveiled today at the company’s sprawling powertrain engineering headquarters north of Detroit, will have aluminum blocks and heads. They are modular, meaning that they can all be built on the same production line.

Production has begun on the first new Ecotec engine, a 1.0-liter turbo three-cylinder that debuts this spring in the Opel Adam small car sold in Europe. The redesigned 2015 Chevrolet Cruze that GM will show this year in China gets a new 1.4-liter turbo and a 1.5-liter nonturbo engine.

GM is not saying when it will launch the new Ecotec engines in North America or which vehicles they will power. But Chevrolet’s small cars, which generally lag the fuel economy of key rivals, are likely to be the first to receive the engines.

For instance, the Ford Fiesta with its optional 1.0-liter, three-cylinder engine has an EPA highway rating of 45 mpg, while the Chevrolet Sonic’s EPA highway fuel economy rating is 40 mpg. The new Mitsubishi Mirage, which has a 1.2-liter three-cylinder, has an EPA highway rating of 44 mpg.

Once all of the variants of the new Ecotec engines are in production in five plants around the world, annual volume will be as high as 2.5 million units, GM said.

If GM reaches the production target, the family of engines would represent roughly a quarter of the company’s annual global sales.

*High tech*

The new Ecotec engines will have:

• Double overhead cams with four valves per cylinder.

• Water-cooled exhaust manifolds that enable faster warm-ups and the car’s heater to deliver warm air quicker.

• Variable oil pumps that save energy by delivering only the amount of oil the engine needs based on speed, load and temperature.

• Piston cooling jets to control piston temperatures.

• Variable valve timing, which adjusts the opening and closing of the intake and exhaust valves and enables the engine to run more efficiently at different speeds.

Depending on the market and the application, some engines will be offered with direct fuel injection and turbocharging, which enables small displacement engines to deliver far more power. The engines also will be used in plug-in hybrids, such as the Chevrolet Volt and Cadillac ELR.

With the Pontiac Solstice GXP and Saturn Sky Redline sports cars, GM in 2007 was one of the first automakers to offer turbocharging, direct fuel injection and variable valve timing to boost power. The 2.0-liter engines in those cars were rated at 260 hp.

Ford later used the same suite of technologies branded as EcoBoost. Ford has sold 1.2 million EcoBoost-equipped vehicles since they were launched in 2010.

GM says the new Ecotec engines will offer more refinement than competitive engines from Ford and Volkswagen. The three-cylinder Ecotec, GM says, will be as much as three decibels quieter than Ford’s 1.0-liter three-cylinder.

“From the outset, the noise and vibration requirements for the new Ecotec family were targeted at class leading,” said Randy Guild, noise and vibration engineer for the global Ecotec engines. “Because we started with a clean-sheet design process, every component, from the cylinder block to the fuel injectors played a role in achieving segment-class refinement.”

The engines will be built in Flint, Mich.; Shenyang, China; Szentgotthard, Hungary; Toluca, Mexico; and Changwon, South Korea.

GM isn’t saying how much it is spending on the new Ecotec engines. But the company recently invested $200 million in its Flint plant to tool up for at least one variant.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Source:* Automotive News
*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> I don't have any doubts. GM is still developing small displacement diesels and I think we'll see them offered in other models besides the Cruze in a few years.


But the thing is that the diesel in the current gen Cruze was developed from a joint venture with Fiat. GM has since sold off its interests in vm motori. 

Plus GM's big Powertrain announcement this week was silent on diesels. 

So it is possible that the next gen Cruze may not have a diesel in the North American market. And that those waiting for the trifecta of cloth seats, manual transmission and a diesel motor may once again be disappointed.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Next-Gen Cruze II*
21 March 2014

“The first iteration of the next-gen Cruze will be announced later this year in China,” Holden’s executive director of corporate affairs, George Svigos, told GoAuto in an interview. “This all-new 2015 Cruze was developed specifically for consumer tastes and needs in China."

So, China gets the new Cruze first and it reportedly has been designed to cater to their unique automotive tastes. Does this mean our lot, our lot being the rest of the English-speaking world and Europe, gets the same?

Worrisome.

Source: GM Authority


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Holden Cruze*

*
Australia Reportedly Won’t Receive New Line Of Ecotec Engines Until 2017*


Source: Holden Cruze Will Get New Ecotec Engines By 2017 | GM Authority​


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I think they will offer a diesel. Ford announced they will be putting a diesel in the Focus. Once people realize American car manufactures can produce good reliable diesel cars they will catch on. I think Ford coming out with one will bring more attention to the CTD because more people will be researching or comparing diesel models.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Tomko said:


> Does anyone know if a diesel is a sure thing for gen ll Cruze?


GM might be telling us more than they want with those spy photos on the first post. See the manual transmission? Look at the tachometer, it appears to redline at 5K. 

I call 2016 cruze has a diesel and a manual transmission.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I was just thinking about what I noticed in the above post, I'm surprised all you diesel guys didn't notice that.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

spacedout said:


> GM might be telling us more than they want with those spy photos on the first post. See the manual transmission? Look at the tachometer, it appears to redline at 5K.
> 
> I call 2016 cruze has a diesel and a manual transmission.


Yep, I also caught the German tags and German lettering on the dash. 

So I agree. The Cruze sold in the European market will have a diesel and a manual.


----------



## TURBO D (Mar 23, 2014)

I just wish they kept it sporty looking, the sonics and hatch-backs are not as good looking. And i understand they are pushing mpg but should diesel engines be offering even more 175hp to 280ft-lbs of t. I mean i think GM is on the right path. Make a sporty car that runs fast and gets great mpg. Don't change it into some family car.........


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The Australian Cruze ceases production in 2017 so I expect any new design and engines will be held off until local production stops, after all it would make no business sense to tool up for 1 or 2 years only in a small market.


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

DieselMan33 said:


> Ford announced they will be putting a diesel in the Focus.


Really? I'll have to check that out as an option if they offer a manual transmission and Cruze doesn't. 

I called the dealer to cancel my test drive appointment for the 1.4 gas Cruze this weekend and the saleswoman confirmed the next gen should be out later this summer as a 2015. They are trying to keep it quiet so sales of the existing model aren't affected but it sounds like they are coming soon.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I would be very surprised if there was no diesel in the 2nd Gen North American Cruze. After all, doesn't it help their CAFE ratings even if they don't sell that many? 

Diesel will likely always be a niche market, but it is relatively up and coming in the U.S. I also read somewhere recently that the (new?) head of GM powertrain division is a big fan of diesels.

Why would GM grab a frontrunner foothold in the new diesel car renaissance and then let it go when everyone else is seeming wanting into this market as well?

Perhaps they'll adapt the new 1.6L Opel diesel for the North American market.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

888 said:


> I called the dealer to cancel my test drive appointment for the 1.4 gas Cruze this weekend and the saleswoman confirmed the next gen should be out later this summer as a 2015. They are trying to keep it quiet so sales of the existing model aren't affected but it sounds like they are coming soon.


Job one for 2015 Cruze is September 22, 2014. Expect first dealer deliveries three to four weeks later. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

PanJet said:


> I would be very surprised if there was no diesel in the 2nd Gen North American Cruze. After all, doesn't it help their CAFE ratings even if they don't sell that many?
> 
> Why would GM grab a frontrunner foothold in the new diesel car renaissance and then let it go when everyone else is seeming wanting into this market as well?


Well, this is GM that we're speaking about here. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Tomko said:


> Job one for 2015 Cruze is September 22, 2014. Expect first dealer deliveries three to four weeks later.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Are you talking about the next generation model for NA? That would be a year earlier than GM said


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

steve333 said:


> Are you talking about the next generation model for NA? That would be a year earlier than GM said


No sir. The production information I provided is regarding the current body style. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

You know it appears the camo-ed Cruze looks smaller. Is that even possible?


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I have had to make some personal adjustments due to all the technology in this generation Cruze versus my 2000 Oldsmobile. I need to use the key fob more, the touchscreen, the DIC. And I got a base model ... no lane change warnings, backup camera, NAV. I did not feel like the transitions among my prior cars required as much of a leap. 

So loading up the next one with more features and technology isn't much of a draw, and I plan to pay my loan off. If mine was wrecked though, I might go for a hatch next time.

Part of the reason I bought my Cruze was that I'd been holding off for a Colorado/Canyon. GM wasn't dropping enough hints that a manual diesel or manual V6 would be coming, so I decided to shop now and bide my time. I have small property management side business, so a truck would be helpful - but I've gotten by this long without, and can wait a few more years.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

ParisTNDude said:


> You know it appears the camo-ed Cruze looks smaller. Is that even possible?


*No, don't think so.*
If anything they'll stretch the wheelbase a bit to add rear leg room.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Tomko said:


> No sir. The production information I provided is regarding the current body style.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Darn


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2015 Cruze Colors Pallet*



Tomko said:


> No sir. The production information I provided is regarding the current body style.


_Tomko,_
*Any advance information on the 2015 Cruze's exterior colors?
*Fantale Orange? Perfect Blue?? Poison Ivy Green???​


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

888 said:


> I called the dealer to cancel my test drive appointment for the 1.4 gas Cruze this weekend and the saleswoman confirmed the next gen should be out later this summer as a 2015. They are trying to keep it quiet so sales of the existing model aren't affected but it sounds like they are coming soon.


I'm very skeptical of that. Multiple sources have stated GM pushed the next gen to 2015 coming out as a 2016 model. We also have a member on here who claims it may be as late as spring 2016 before the full production model is released. I think your saleswoman hasn't read GM news in a year or so. Typical-I've met numerous salespeople who know less about what they're selling than I do.

If they were actually going to release it this year, you would think they would have debuted it by now to build demand for it. They will sacrifice some sales of the outgoing model to build demand for the next gen for some folks who might otherwise go elsewhere.




UlyssesSG said:


> If anything they'll stretch the wheelbase a bit to add rear leg room.


...and to try to give it a larger footprint to push it down a little in the new CAFE regs. requirements.


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

PanJet said:


> I'm very skeptical of that. Multiple sources have stated GM pushed the next gen to 2015 coming out as a 2016 model. We also have a member on here who claims it may be as late as spring 2016 before the full production model is released. I think your saleswoman hasn't read GM news in a year or so. Typical-I've met numerous salespeople who know less about what they're selling than I do.
> 
> If they were actually going to release it this year, you would think they would have debuted it by now to build demand for it. They will sacrifice some sales of the outgoing model to build demand for the next gen for some folks who might otherwise go elsewhere.
> 
> ...


You're probably right. She's probably thinking of the date provided below in an earlier response. I clearly said next generation, diesel, manual transmission rather than next year's model, but she may have misunderstood me. 

I have been thinking however that the 2015 was going to be the next generation, based on publications I've been reading:

Spied! 2015 Chevy Cruze

2015 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel And Interior | concept cars 2014 (Nice uh, english in this one, but also a nice rendering, which piqued my interest). 

2015 Chevy Cruze, 2015 Chevrolet Cruze, New 2015 Chevrolet Cruze, 2015 Chevrolet Cruze prices, 2015 Chevrolet Cruze reviews, 2015 Chevrolet Cruze Release Date, 2015 Chevrolet Cruze For Sale, 2015 Chevrolet Cruze Details, 2015 Chevrolet Cruze Redesing

2015 Chevrolet Cruze: Spy Shots Photo Gallery - Autoblog


----------



## DrKlahn (Feb 10, 2014)

I hope it looks better without the camo. That really tall rear belt-line and tiny tires in the spy shots remind me of a Prius. And I am not fond of the pregnant hamster look of the Prius.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I just hope it isn't bigger. IMO, 180 inches should be the limit on the length of a Compact and no wider than 70 inches


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

steve333 said:


> I just hope it isn't bigger. IMO, 180 inches should be the limit on the length of a Compact and no wider than 70 inches


Call it what you want, but the Cruze is not a compact car according to the EPA; they rate it as a midsize. 

EPA ratings go by passenger volume (sum of interior and cargo volume) with compact being 100-109 cu.ft. and midsize being 110-119 cu.ft. The Cruze is just barely a midsize (109.6 rounded up to 110 cu.ft.) according to the EPA.

Fuel Economy of the 2014 Chevrolet Cruze

Interestingly enough, given the diesel has 1.7 fewer cu.ft. in the truck because of the DEF tank, the diesel falls into compact territory, but it is still considered midsize by the EPA. They didn't take into account the lower trunk volume.

Fuel Economy of the 2014 Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I used to claim the Cruze was borderline midsize based on wheelbase, before buying one. But interior room is a bit tight, I am satisfied to call it a compact today.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I liked the dimensions of my Cobalt. 179 inches long, 67 inches wide-really easy to fit into tight spaces and had great visibility


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

steve333 said:


> I liked the dimensions of my Cobalt. 179 inches long, 67 inches wide-really easy to fit into tight spaces and had great visibility


I have never been in a cobalt but it always looked much larger than my previous car, a cavalier. The cavalier sedan was 180.9 inches long and 67.9 inches wide, so pretty much the exact same size. The cruze is only slightly larger at 181 inches and 70.7 width, but in comparison seems like a tank when parking it. How are they measuring these cars? LOL


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> _Tomko,_
> *Any advance information on the 2015 Cruze's exterior colors?
> *Fantale Orange? Perfect Blue?? Poison Ivy Green???​


Nothing confirmed yet. I'll know for sure in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Although I'm not expecting much, Chevrolet might have a special appearance package in the final year, to drum up interest in a departing model.

It is common for automakers to shuffle colors or add a few things. For example, in 2002, as Oldsmobile was shutting down, I remember some interior texture changes, new exterior colors, adjustable lumbar and a 1MPG improvement offered on the final year Intrigues.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

spacedout said:


> I have never been in a cobalt but it always looked much larger than my previous car, a cavalier. The cavalier sedan was 180.9 inches long and 67.9 inches wide, so pretty much the exact same size. The cruze is only slightly larger at 181 inches and 70.7 width, but in comparison seems like a tank when parking it. How are they measuring these cars? LOL


You'd be surprised how much difference a few inches makes. My Mazda 3 is 69 inches wide and I have to watch for bigger spaces now. I notice how much wider it is when cleaning the windshield. With the Balt I could easily go from one side to the other while standing on the driver's side. With the Mazda I have to really stretch


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

DieselMan33 said:


> I think they will offer a diesel. Ford announced they will be putting a diesel in the Focus. Once people realize American car manufactures can produce good reliable diesel cars they will catch on. I think Ford coming out with one will bring more attention to the CTD because more people will be researching or comparing diesel models.


The Ford Focus avaliable in Australia including the diesel!

http://www.ford.com.au/cars/focus/specifications/spec-options


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That focus looks like they copied the cruze interior!

The Sexy Electrician


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

money_man said:


> That focus looks like they copied the cruze interior!
> 
> The Sexy Electrician


The Cruze first appeared in Australia in 2009 and the Focus was already here before that. I am not a Ford fan having owned a couple of duds, but I doubt they copied the Cruze interior.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I drove a Focus for the first time as a rental about two months ago. The car was nice, but I hate the middle console. It juts into the passenger space and makes the car feel really tight inside. 

I liked the environmental controls better than the Cruze.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I have never been in a cobalt but it always looked much larger than my previous car, a cavalier. The cavalier sedan was 180.9 inches long and 67.9 inches wide, so pretty much the exact same size. The cruze is only slightly larger at 181 inches and 70.7 width, but in comparison seems like a tank when parking it. How are they measuring these cars? LOL


The Cruze is a tank?! It's the easiest-to-park car I've ever owned! 

It looks kinda chubby from the outside...until you're in a bigger car. Pulling up behind one the other day from the girlfriend's car, I thought "huh, my car's kinda small". Then again, midsizers today are HUGE compared to 10 years ago.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

PanJet said:


> I drove a Focus for the first time as a rental about two months ago. The car was nice, but I hate the middle console. It juts into the passenger space and makes the car feel really tight inside.
> 
> I liked the environmental controls better than the Cruze.


The only issue I have with the Cruze is no footrest, even my Hyundai has one and it is 11 years old. The CDX comes with automatic climate control so I never need to adjust it thus the controls are no issue for me.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

At least the Focus still has real buttons for the heat/AC controls. I'm currently driving a 2013 Taurus I ended up with as a rental while my Cruze is being fixed, and the environmental controls are all touch-sensitive 'buttons' with no tactile feedback whatsoever, except for the on/off button and the fan speed. Absolutely boneheaded design in my opinion, I've had the car for almost 2 weeks now and still have to take my eyes off the road to turn on the defogger. And don't even get me started about the radio. All touch screen, tons of menus, slow and buggy, etc. Worse yet is Tesla, never actually driven one, but the entire center stack is replaced with what looks like a giant iPad. The only physical button I see is for the hazard flashers. It's amazing that you don't hear about people with those things rear-ending people every week.

If this is the 'future' of cars, I'm going to be driving my Cruze for many years to come, I honestly think it has the right balance of technology versus not distracting the driver. I like the 'cheap' blue LCD displays for the radio and DIC that people complain about, those big blocky letters are easy to read at a quick glance. I appreciate that the MyLink radio with the touch screen still has real buttons for stuff like switching between AM/FM/CD/USB, memory presets, and such. It adds the functionality of the touch screen, but still lets you quickly change from listening to music off your cell phone to listening to the local traffic report on AM while barreling down the freeway at 80 *without* taking your eyes off the road.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Don't all Cruze models have steering wheel controls for the radio, USB, AM, FM etc?


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Don't all Cruze models have steering wheel controls for the radio, USB, AM, FM etc?


I think I've seen some base models (maybe not the US one) that didn't have the steering wheel radio controls, but mine does have them. It's just that at least for me pushing a button once on the radio panel is faster than pushing the "Source" button on the steering wheel a few times if I need to switch from one mode to the other. Purely a matter of personal preference, but my personal preference will always be for real buttons over a touch screen or touch-sensitive fake buttons when it comes to stuff you want to do while the car is moving.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

PanJet said:


> I drove a Focus ... the car was nice, but I hate the middle console. It juts into the passenger space and makes the car feel really tight inside.


Agree, and to me the Focus (USA) seems cramped inside compared to the Cruze and not as well finished overall.




jblackburn said:


> The Cruze is a tank?! It looks kinda chubby from the outside...until you're in a bigger car. Pulling up behind one the other day, I thought "huh, my car's kinda small". Then again, midsizers today are HUGE compared to 10 years ago.


The Cruze is solid compared to all other cars in its' class, that's for sure j., which is one of many reasons I chose a Cruze.

BTW, the Cruze is my first Chevrolet other a short, ill-advised and expensive stint with a used 2-door 1972 Caprice Classic back in the mid-70s. A genuine 427ci V8 monster that delivered a solid 10-12 mpg on the highway and rode like a bag of puff marshmallows. Couldn't afford the gas so traded it for a high-end home stereo system and then bought a five year old Volvo 144S from a Private Party. The Volvo was wonderful: rock solid and as comfortable as a favorite living room chair, 25 combined mpg on regular gas and as easy to repair as an old farm tractor.

​

Other than that, _waaaay_ back in the day my father drove a 1957 Bel Air with a straight six on which he taught me to shift gears when I was four years old (he operated the pedals, I moved the three-on-the-tree column shifter). Many happy memories of trips to Florida from Pennsylvania in that car. No Interstates, just two-lane blacktop through the South.



​



CW_ said:


> At least the Focus still has real buttons for the heat/AC controls. I'm currently driving a 2013 Taurus and the environmental controls are all touch-sensitive 'buttons' with no tactile feedback whatsoever, except for the on/off button and the fan speed. Absolutely boneheaded design.


Yes, the Focus has buttons but the driver interface is still too cluttered, busy and not altogether intuitive. The Taurus HVAC interface is a disaster and the car should be banned from the streets for safety reasons.



CW_ said:


> If this is the 'future' of cars, I'm going to be driving my Cruze for many years to come, I honestly think it has the right balance of technology versus not distracting the driver. I like the 'cheap' blue LCD displays for the radio and DIC that people complain about, those big blocky letters are easy to read at a quick glance.


You hit the nail squarely on the head here CW, couldn't agree more and yet another reason I chose a Cruze.


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


> bought a five year old Volvo 144S from a Private Party. The Volvo was wonderful: rock solid and as comfortable as a favorite living room chair, 25 combined mpg on regular gas and as easy to repair as an old farm tractor.
> 
> ​


Not to go too far off topic, but I owned a lot of Volvos until they started rotting out in the 240 era, for the reasons you mention above. I really like that 144, that's the nice looking small bumper version, somewhere before 73. Back in 1987 I bought a nice running maroon 144 just like your white one along with a rough but running 122 4 door and 122 2 door project (122 is the model shown in the background) with a bunch of spares out of an airplane hanger for $200. I drove the 144 for a few months, sold the rough 122 4 door to a guy in a bar that same night, and just recently sold the other 122 to a local Volvo guy to restore. The 4 door 122 ended up getting driven to Miami Beach, getting completely restored, and is still out there somewhere. That should be a twin SU carb version, right? 

I once made two of the later big bumper fuel injected 144's into one car, the old good body/bad engine deal. Even one year apart (73 and 74) the basic components of the Bosch CIS fuel injection parts on the same car weren't interchangeable. I would see much more of this in later life when I started owning and fixing VW's. 

I'm still looking for a car as reliable as the old Volvos were, the closest I've come is my 84 diesel Rabbit, that car was my first diesel and amazingly reliable. And the Rabbit actually started me owning diesels and is why I am on here today, still looking for the modern day equivalent of that diesel Rabbit, knowing VW doesn't make it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

888 said:


> Not to go too far off topic, but I owned a lot of Volvos until they started rotting out in the 240 era, for the reasons you mention above. I really like that 144, that's the nice looking small bumper version, somewhere before 73. Back in 1987 I bought a nice running maroon 144 just like your white one along with a rough but running 122 4 door and 122 2 door project (122 is the model shown in the background) with a bunch of spares out of an airplane hanger for $200. I drove the 144 for a few months, sold the rough 122 4 door to a guy in a bar that same night, and just recently sold the other 122 to a local Volvo guy to restore. The 4 door 122 ended up getting driven to Miami Beach, getting completely restored, and is still out there somewhere. That should be a twin SU carb version, right?
> 
> I once made two of the later big bumper fuel injected 144's into one car, the old good body/bad engine deal. Even one year apart (73 and 74) the basic components of the Bosch CIS fuel injection parts on the same car weren't interchangeable. I would see much more of this in later life when I started owning and fixing VW's.
> 
> I'm still looking for a car as reliable as the old Volvos were, the closest I've come is my 84 diesel Rabbit, that car was my first diesel and amazingly reliable. And the Rabbit actually started me owning diesels and is why I am on here today, still looking for the modern day equivalent of that diesel Rabbit, knowing VW doesn't make it.


They became a lot nicer models when they went FWD/5-cyl. But the reliability went down the crapper. I owned a S70, loved the car to death, but will never own another Volvo after that car.

Those RWD Volvos with the good old red blocks though...great cars. IF you don't need to get anywhere very quickly. Or don't care that your interior was straight out of 1972 even though it was a 1993 model year.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

it looks fat not in the good way, the interior looks of hyundai with a dodge screen


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> They became a lot nicer models when they went FWD/5-cyl. But the reliability went down the crapper. I owned a S70, loved the car to death, but will never own another Volvo after that car.
> 
> Those RWD Volvos with the good old red blocks though...great cars. IF you don't need to get anywhere very quickly. Or don't care that your interior was straight out of 1972 even though it was a 1993 model year.


I broke my string of all RWD Volvos and have owned (2) 850 wagons. If you can get past the 60k TB and interference engine, they aren't bad. If you can find one with a manual transmission, they're really good. The 850 seemed to do a little better than the V70 that followed, still had some funky Volvo to it and wasn't bad looking. Volvo broke out the curve template for the body and I read somewhere the FWD platform change was the biggest engineering project in Sweden to date when it was underway. 

I also owned a 940 wagon and it lived up to my long time Volvo guy's statement that they were the best 240 ever made, still had the red block B23. I didn't care for the 7 series, they looked like Buicks and had GM's headliner technology, I test drove one but never bought one. 

You are right that the 240 was never fast, I had to have the manual transmission (either the 4/OD or true 5 speed) else I just couldn't handle the glacial pace of acceleration. I'm actually looking at a 244 5 speed today as a possible replacement for the TDI that seems to like to leak oil.

One thing a 240 will do that a lot of cars won't is hold up in a crash due to brute strength. This is what happened when a friend fell asleep at the wheel on a back road at 55 mph, he sheared off a phone pole and hit a tree. If you notice, the door can open and he was able to get out, just had a sprained knee. 










Back on topic, it seems clear that the next generation Cruze is not going to be out this year as a 2015 so I'll be waiting another year to get one. Hopefully, that diesel manual/cloth version is available then, if not, I'll have a choice of body styles and a decision to make on the gas version.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Don't know if these are on the forum anywhere but I found these


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

nick993 said:


> Don't know if these are on the forum anywhere but I found these


There is a similar picture in another thread but I hadn't seen this specific set. 
It looks like the entire backside is a rip off of the current impala.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Action Hank said:


> There is a similar picture in another thread but I hadn't seen this specific set.
> It looks like the entire backside is a rip off of the current impala.


I can't find it. Do you have a link to that thread?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

nick993 said:


> Don't know if these are on the forum anywhere but I found these


Wow. Looks to me like it could use some more time in the cooker.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If the next cruze looks like that, I might as well buy one of the many other ugly cars in the class.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I think that looks pretty good. The front is a little blah to me but the backend is nice.


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

nick993 said:


> Don't know if these are on the forum anywhere but I found these


Here is the pic from the thread I mentioned : http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-s69ZJpbYt.../h3gZDScwuWc/s1600/chevrolet+cruze+2015+b.png
and the actual thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...ze-spied-closely-resembles-2014-malibu-2.html

BTW, those of you saying the back-end looks good;
Think about the Darts back end being a poor mans Charger back end. That's how I feel about this new Cruze design so closely resembling the current impala
no originality, no freshness, just recycled design cues


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Seems like the body got wider but the fenderwells didn't.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Action Hank said:


> Here is the pic from the thread I mentioned : http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-s69ZJpbYt.../h3gZDScwuWc/s1600/chevrolet+cruze+2015+b.png
> and the actual thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...ze-spied-closely-resembles-2014-malibu-2.html
> 
> BTW, those of you saying the back-end looks good;
> ...


Car makers have been using design cues from other models since the beginning of the car. If they design is good and people like it why not incorporate it into another car. The new Impala is a sweet looking car, I wish they would have done the front end more like it. If you say it is just a recycled design wait until you see the interior. It will be like a mini Impala.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

All of Chevys new models look horrible to me, my dad was so happy he bought his tahoe last year before the change! I saw the new one and about yacked!

i do like the new impala though.


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Eeeek, not digging that front end at all. No style!! The rear is OK. Maybe they will be better looking than this once they release official pictures. Will they have an rs version at least ??


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't mind that look though the front end needs work, I just hope it isn't longer and wider than the current car which is a tad portly for my taste


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

To me the trunk cut out is reminiscent of Impala, but the rear view looks completely Ford Focus derivative.


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, I hope it looks better in a dark color, the wheelwells are way too small for the height of the sides. 

My decision about the next generation just got a whole lot easier if this is the true design for next gen. Looks like I'll be getting the gas version of the current design if I can handle driving a non diesel.


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't like it


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Glad I bought the 14' lol


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*[Spied Inside & Out]*

*
[SPIED INSIDE & OUT]
2015 Chevy Cruze Images & Details*









Source: MOTOROIDS​


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*The Secret's Out !!!*

*
2015 Cruze Spied Undisguised*

​


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Always interesting to read others thoughts regarding styling.

Myself, I rather like this one......the grill is a bit, uh, Fordish (new word) but the upper grille makes it follow the Chevrolet theme of design.
I like the rear quarters, specifically the elimination of the triangular bit aft of the rear door glass.....this area has always looked a touch unfinished to me.....and moderatly cheezy as though the designers wanted to do something back there but gave up.
Taillights/decklid is nicely done....I prefer the third brake lamp integrated into the lid lip.....has less of a afterthought look.

Interior is subjective as well.....I am fond of my 12 and this one appears to maintain the theme so, I'm OK with it based on the photo.
Subject to re-evaluation once I see the entire setup.

I am hoping for a wagon, salon, brake, whatever term is fashionable today.....that would push me into a purchass....maybe.

I guess we'll see more at the end of the month.

Thanks for the post/photos/link.
Rob


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*
Next-Gen Cruze said to Debut at Beijing Show*

The second-generation 2015 Chevrolet Cruze sedan has been caught on camera without any camouflage on a factory parking lot in Shanghai, China. The new Chevrolet Cruze is said to debut at the upcoming 2014 Beijing Auto Show in April and launch in China in the second half of this year.
Design-wise the new model retains the split grille, but other than that, there’s not much that reminds of the first generation model. It looks sleeker inside and out, with slimmer headlights and taillights and more curves than before.

The Cruze for the Chinese market is built locally by the Shanghai-GM joint venture, with the current generation model offered with two petrol engines, a 121hp 1.6-liter and a 147hp 1.8-liter unit. The base model starts at 108,900 yuan ($17,502), with the top spec variant costing 159.900 yuan ($25,700).

Interestingly, Chevrolet is rumored to continue making the current Cruze alongside the new generation model under the Cruze Classic nameplate – something Ford does too in China with the Focus Classic and new Focus. Following the introduction of the new generation model, the Cruze Classic is expected to be priced lower, from 90,000 yuan ($14,472).

The 2015 Chevrolet Cruze will start from around 120,000 yuan ($19,287) in China. The model will be offered with a new 1.5-liter engine that will replace the old 1.6-liter unit, as well as a 1.4-liter turbo that will replace the old 1.8-liter engine. The 1.5-liter unit produces 112 hp and 145 Nm (107 lb-ft) of torque and will be linked to a five-speed manual or a six-speed automatic. The 1.4 turbo, already offered in the U.S.-spec Cruze, has an output of 148hp and 235Nm (173 lb-ft) and will be mated to a six-speed manual or a seven-speed dual clutch transmission.

Details on the European and North American specification model remain scarce at this point.

- - - - - - - - - - - - -
Source: *CARSCOOPS*
- - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

looks worst than I figured it would!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats Chevy, you made that look as boring as the Japanese commuter cars.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*
Ugh, hit me with an ugly stick! *Words fail where nightmares tread.

Seems GM confused evolution with devolution and Mark Reuss lied. Reuss said, "the next-generation Cruze will blow you away." I'm blown away alright: away from GM. No doubt in my mind the new Cruze will boost Focus, Corolla and Civic sales.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmm, they revamped the 1.4T power figures. Took them long enough to figure out a conservative tune that still nets more power. 

And yeah, the new one looks sorta blah in the pictures. I'll need to see it in person before passing judgment. Sorta like how the new Cherokee photographs horribly, yet has a better in-person look.

Wait until somebody like XR gets a chance to review the new and old back to back. It's possible that a very competent car is hidden inside a boring skin (here's looking at you, smiley-face Mazda3 and old GTO).


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

sciphi said:


> And yeah, the new one looks sorta blah. I'll need to see it in person before passing judgment. Sorta like how the new Cherokee photographs horribly, yet has a better in-person look.


One can only hope.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

That's what would result if the Focus and the Civic had a love-child.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Honestly liking my 14' style more


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Gross. I've said it once, I'll say it again. I'm glad I bought when I did!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I'll have to see it in person until then who knows.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

sciphi said:


> And yeah, the new one looks sorta blah in the pictures. I'll need to see it in person before passing judgment. Sorta like how the new Cherokee photographs horribly, yet has a better in-person look.


Nah, the new Cherokee stoned headlights look like crap on paper and in person. These new spyshots keep getting worse, not a good sign.


----------



## DrKlahn (Feb 10, 2014)

Ugh not a fan. Looks like a Focus and Prius had a child.


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

I wonder what our chevy customer rep buddies think of the new design lol.
The way the lights look in the latest spy shots they remind me of the new corolla.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*
"This is worse than the time the raccoon got stuck in the copier."*​


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

The front end is a mishmosh and that huge gold bowtie looks ridiculous where it's placed. The over-all design looks like it flows better than the current model.
I would love to see Chevy use the flowtie they showed on the Camaro on everything.
The rear end is a big improvement and they finally got rid of that cheesy black plastic C Pillar.
The interior looks like it will be nice.
I wonder what the dimensions are?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm not liking it. 

But having said that I'm a late adopter kind of guy.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm the same way. Don't like anything at first


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

I really don't hate it.. I assume the North American model will be very identical to this one. Other than the front clip that looks very Dart-ish


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Looking like a little Fusion. Definite less unique character than the current model.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Meanwhile in China ... Botox to the Rescue*

*
Chevrolet To Give Original Cruze
Comprehensive Facelift In China

Could North America see this mildly refreshed Cruze in 2015?

*
​
The Chevrolet Cruze is all set a get a comprehensive facelift in China and the new model was spotted semi-camouflaged ahead of its public debut. The American auto giant is most likely to launch the saloon at the Beijing Motor Show next month. The Cruze gets a couple of changes to the exterior design, keeping the saloon fresh for the Chinese markets; while the interiors and the powertrain remain untouched on the saloon.

The major changes on the Chevrolet Cruze include completely redesigned headlight units which now sport a swept back design, while the hood has also received subtle changes with more sculpted lines to accommodate the new headlight design. The air intake is wider compared to the current model and the bumper has been reworked upon as well. The fog light housing was replaced by chrome accents on the new model spotted.

The rear on the other hand gets more noticeable changes compared to the front. The Cruze sports a tail light cluster which is now a bit boring compared to the older flamboyant design. The chrome lip in the centre of the boot-lid has been given a miss, while the registration plate housing has been moved down to the rear bumper. The interior design has not been fiddled around with and is carried over from the current model, while the current 1.6-litre petrol, 1.8-litre diesel engines will continue to power the saloon in China.

*This will be the last update on the current generation Chevrolet Cruze* for the Chinese market. Chevrolet recently announced that the China-spec next generation 2015 Cruze will be launched later this year with the new 1.4-litre and 1.5-litre Ecotec engines producing 148 HP and 113 HP respectively. The 1.4-litre mill will be mated to an all-new dual clutch transmission.

We reckon Chevrolet will sell the old and the new models simultaneously in China, with the current offering priced significantly lower than the second generation version.







Source: MOTORBEAM​


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am not so sure about the new design. It looks too busy. The proportions are not right. Would have to see in person.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The rear view shows me a problem if the design were to come to Australia. A lot of people here use a box trailer to carry goods either purchases that are bulky or just rubbish such as tree lopping etc. Well the position of the number plate means that the tow bar would cover the number plate when the trailer is off, so the owner would have to remove the goose neck and tow ball whenever not towing or risk a ticket for obscured number plate. With the scanning equipment now used this is more than likely.
View attachment 70729
My old Commodore with tow bar.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

New cruze reviled on Facebook 6 hours ago.don't like the front. No camp. Looks a little like a dodge dart in the front


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It kinda looks like a DustBuster or an anteater. 

I'm thinking that I should order another one in 2015 before all this shite happens in 2016.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Canary in the Mine ???*



Gator said:


> New cruze reviled on Facebook 6 hours ago. don't like ...


*Good news!
*
Maybe this will be precisely the timely wake-up call GM needs to keep this unworthy and possible successor to the original GOLD STANDARD CRUZE out of North America.

Automobile enthusiasts in online forms and blogs around the globe, having now seen the recently leaked photographs of what is likely to be the new second-generation Cruze, seem to be of one mind in their rejection of the exterior design changes. Most say it puts them in mind of an unremarkable Hyundai or Toyota Avalon, which is not particularly good company to keep if GM wishes to build upon the original Cruze's success.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Good news!
> *
> Maybe this will be precisely the timely wake-up call GM needs to keep this unworthy and possible successor to the original GOLD STANDARD CRUZE out of North America.
> 
> Automobile enthusiasts in online forms and blogs around the globe, having now seen the recently leaked photographs of what is likely to be the new second-generation Cruze, seem to be of one mind in their rejection of the exterior design changes. Most say it puts them in mind of an unremarkable Hyundai or Toyota Avalon, which is not particularly good company to keep if GM wishes to build upon the original Cruze's success.


Oh boy, here we ago again with another 2013 Malibu and 2012 Civic emergency refresh.

To be fair though, auto journalists were calling the original Cruze's styling boring from the beginning.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Oh boy, here we ago again with another 2013 Malibu and 2012 Civic emergency refresh.
> 
> To be fair though, auto journalists were calling the original Cruze's styling boring from the beginning.


This already is the emergency refresh. It was supposed to come out this fall but was delayed until MY2016 to get it right.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

I find the new Cruze hideous. I'm glad i bought the '13 Cruze. It looks like Toyota avalon and a ford focus had an ugly baby together!:clap:


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Oh boy, here we ago again with another 2013 Malibu and 2012 Civic emergency refresh.
> 
> To be fair though, auto journalists were calling the original Cruze's styling boring from the beginning.


They all say that, then with the cars the consumers find ugly they say are great.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Toothless said:


> I find the new Cruze hideous. I'm glad i bought the '13 Cruze. It looks like Toyota avalon and a ford focus had an ugly baby together!


You may be _*Toothless*, Sir,_ but you certainly aren't without a well-functioning brain. Proof of point is demonstrated by your choice of the original Cruze as your new ride. Congratulations! Trust me, you'll enjoy it all the more once and if those horribly aberrant Chinese-market wannabe Cruzes begin tooling about the streets of North America.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

The resale value of my 2014 CTD just got a floor put under it with this revelation.


----------



## DrKlahn (Feb 10, 2014)

PanJet said:


> The resale value of my 2014 CTD just got a floor put under it with this revelation.


Agreed. Of course now it is even more likely I will drive this one until the wheels fall off.


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

PanJet said:


> Oh boy, here we ago again with another 2013 Malibu and 2012 Civic emergency refresh.


We looked at a 2013 Malibu, we have a 2011. It's not all that obvious from the outside but GM shrunk the wheelbase quite a bit on the new ones as well as making them a whole lot less attractive outside. The inside of the car was much better than our 2011 but the outside really put us off, especially the front end. The new front end on the 2014 is a huge improvement and I hear they shaved some room out of the back seat area but they really barfed down their own shirt with the 2013 redesign. If I could get the interior from the 13 in my 11, we would be delighted. 

For whatever reason, the trend seems to be to have sheetmetal over the rear wheel that is taller than the height of the rear wheel. It sort of looks like a cankle on a rollerskate, kinda fat and ungainly. 

I have the TDI in now trying to get the oil leak under control. Once I'm sure it's good to go, I'll sell it and probably pick up a base model LT1 with the 1.4 and the 6 speed, assuming I can live with the gas engine versus the diesels I'm used to. There is a nice Atlantis Blue car with a black interior at a local Chevy dealer that's exactly what I want but I need to move the TDI first to have a down payment and finish some work on the barn before taking on the payment.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Im sure most everybody agrees with me that the 2015 is ugly and the current models are the way to go


Stay cruzin' 


2014 and under haha


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

888 said:


> ...but they really barfed down their own shirt with the 2013 redesign.


You buckeyes really know how to turn a phrase!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

trevforever said:


> Im sure most everybody agrees with me that the 2015 is ugly and the current models are the way to go
> 
> 
> Stay cruzin'
> ...


That's probably why the Cruze is selling like hotcakes these days. Everyone wants one before they dump that crappy looking Chinese toy on the market. 

Fortunately, unless GM is doing something we know nothing about, you have one more year to get the current Cruze. The new design isn't supposed to hit the U.S. until next year as a 2016 model.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

GM completely reskinned the Colorado for US tastes, so by implication I'm not going to assume we're getting the Chinese sheetmetal. The Cruze sells in large enough volume in the US to justify alterations.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> GM completely reskinned the Colorado for US tastes, so by implication I'm not going to assume we're getting the Chinese sheetmetal. The Cruze sells in large enough volume in the US to justify alterations.


This is true, and I'm guessing (hoping) you're right. We may all (or at least some of us) be pleasantly surprised with what hits the North American version.

This video posted in another thread here this morning shows what appears to be a new Cruze testing in the mountains. It looks to have a different, more desirable IMHO, front end than the picture we say from the Chinese one. It is towards the end of the video.


----------

